# My First selfmade slingshot



## Jimmy (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello,
This is my first self-made slingshot, it's largely inspired by the aluminium slingshot seen on some of Gamekeeper Johns YouTube videos.
I guessed at the dimensions but it turned out okay, it fits my hand quite well.









It's made from 1/2" aluminium plate and the shooting gap is about 2 1/8"










I've had about 100 shots with it so far, just getting used to this style of slingshot.










The only bad points are the nasty hand slap when using light ammo, and the damaged band after less than 100 shots.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

very nice


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Very very nice work. You obviously have metalsmith genes!!


----------



## Gabriel66 (Mar 10, 2011)

Very nice I can ask you which template you used to create this wonder


Gabriel


----------



## Jimmy (Jun 8, 2011)

I didn't use a template as such, i used the TLAR method..


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Very nice looking slingshot you made there. Nice polish and looks to be a good shooter.
Philly


----------



## Gabriel66 (Mar 10, 2011)

Jimmy Sorry do not know the method I apologize for not knowing 


It looks very perfect cut it by hand or CNC (water pressure)



Gabriel


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool, very nice one


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

impressive a lot more people use aluminium and other metals now just goes to show how high the standards have got well done nice shooter


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well now that you have made the perfect lifetime shooter (really), I guess your work here is done!


----------



## Jimmy (Jun 8, 2011)

Gabriel66 said:


> Jimmy Sorry do not know the method I apologize for not knowing
> 
> It looks very perfect cut it by hand or CNC (water pressure)
> 
> Gabriel


TLAR = That Looks About Right









I cut it out using a jigsaw.


----------



## Jimmy (Jun 8, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Well now that you have made the perfect lifetime shooter (really), I guess your work here is done!


Yep, I'll get my coat on the way out....

I think I've caught the bug now, I've aready started casting my own lead ammo and I'm looking out for nicely forked bits of tree wood.


----------



## nitram55 (Apr 1, 2011)

Well done, that's a lot of work but a great result.

Martin


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Top effort. Yeah that bug you mentioned seems more contagious than bird flu but instead of 'aaarrRRCHOOOOOO!' it's more like 'FFFFFWINGGG THWAK PINGGGGG!'


----------

